# Herbstfest wo bist du?



## Enrico300 (25. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,  ich bin heute morgen mit hohen erwartungen on gegangen, riesig gespannt, weil ja heute das Herbstfest startet.
Nur als ich dann on war, nichts aber auch rein garnicht Festliches geschmückt keine Quests zum annehmen garnichts.
Also wo bitte ist das Herbstfest, ich kenne die Events aus WoW und da war alles so tolle gestaltet, ich muss sagen das ich da schon etwas enttäuscht.


----------



## teroa (25. Oktober 2009)

du bekommst doch 5 solche verwandlungs bonbons reicht dat nicht ^^


----------



## Enrico300 (25. Oktober 2009)

teroa schrieb:


> du bekommst doch 5 solche verwandlungs bonbons reicht dat nicht ^^


^^natürlich nicht!!
Ein Event stelle ich mir mit einer netten Questreihe vor, einer kleinen Geschichte und vielleicht einen Boss den man dan zum schluss legen muss.
Und nette Belohnungen!
Alles einfach Atmophärischer gestaltet, alles bissel Festlich geschmückt damit man sieht, dass es ein Event(Fest) gibt.


----------



## Parasusu (25. Oktober 2009)

Enrico300 schrieb:


> ^^natürlich nicht!!
> Ein Event stelle ich mir mit einer netten Questreihe vor, einer kleinen Geschichte und vielleicht einen Boss den man dan zum schluss legen muss.
> Und nette Belohnungen!
> Alles einfach Atmophärischer gestaltet, alles bissel Festlich geschmückt damit man sieht, dass es ein Event(Fest) gibt.




GIEF EPIX!!!!!!!

sorry der musste sein.

Warte doch einfach ein, zwei Tage ab vielleicht muss sich das event erst aufbauen, je näher wir dem Dunkelen Tag kommen!


----------



## teroa (25. Oktober 2009)

gibt es im asiatischen raum überhaupt sowas wie halloween ???


----------



## Symatry (25. Oktober 2009)

Ist halt nicht alles WoW was glänzt!!1  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manotis (25. Oktober 2009)

Na ja 5 Bonbons find ich auch ein bisschen wenig aber ich war auch noch gar nicht drin heute also kann ich da auch nichts gescheites zu sagen sonst schau einfach mal auf der offiziellen website ob die noch mehr planen^^


----------



## Feuerwirbel (25. Oktober 2009)

> Besuchen Sie Atreia während des Herbstfest täglich. Feiert mit uns und werdet jeden Tag für Eure Beteiligung mit neuen Aion-Überlieferungen und leckeren Naschereien belohnt!


----------



## d4im (25. Oktober 2009)

ohh leute echt
1. vergleicht nicht andauernd aion mit wow, das geht nicht
und
2. hört auf rum zu heulen, du bist sowas von wow gewöhnt dann mach dort weiter und heul hier nicht rum, entweder wartest es ab ob noch was oder lässt es, mein gott wegen solchen leuten wird das game am ende wie wow, ein free-loot-game

es ist doch nur noch rum geheule, einfach mal etwas hinnehmen damit kann man aber anscheinend nicht zufrieden sein


----------



## Berghammer71 (25. Oktober 2009)

Ich las irgendewas davon das zu bestimmten Zeiten bestimmte Mobs spwanen...


----------



## Kizna (25. Oktober 2009)

d4im schrieb:


> es ist doch nur noch rum geheule, einfach mal etwas hinnehmen damit kann man aber anscheinend nicht zufrieden sein



Ich lachte laut und ungezwungen. Wenn wir jetzt anfangen Dinge hinzunehmen dann kann sich ein Spiel nur ins Schlechte entwickeln. Ich glaube keiner will hier ein Spiel alla WoW in dem du hinter jede Ecke mit Epix beschossen wirst, aber wenn NCsoft schon ein Fest ankündigt auf das sich dann auch ein großer Teil der Community freut, dann kann man wohl auch verlangen etwas zu bekommen oder?


----------



## Grimmjow19 (25. Oktober 2009)

Parasusu schrieb:


> GIEF EPIX!!!!!!!
> 
> sorry der musste sein.
> 
> Warte doch einfach ein, zwei Tage ab vielleicht muss sich das event erst aufbauen, je näher wir dem Dunkelen Tag kommen!



in aion kriegste keine epics geschenckt
ich freu mich sogar schon über blaue :x


----------



## RomanGV1 (25. Oktober 2009)

Also wenn das alles sein sollte sage ich mal.. lächerliche aktion..


----------



## Highlike (25. Oktober 2009)

nunja...da stand doch "Herbstfest - Tag 1" und en kleinen schönen text gabs doch auch...
trotzdem hoffe ich, dass sich das Herbstfest langsam erbaut und nicht plötzlich wie bei wow einfach da ist...


----------



## Eryas (25. Oktober 2009)

Es soll bei den Asmos ne große Jagd geben und die Elyos dürfen ihre Städte gegen Untote verteidigen.
Hört sich erstmal interessant an.
Ich tippe aber, das das Hauptevent am 31. ist.

mfg
Eryas


----------



## Unendlichkeit (25. Oktober 2009)

Lasst sie doch ihr Comic-Spiel WoW zocken.

Da gibts jedes Mount in vielen verschiedenen Farben zu farmen.
Langes Farmen vorausgesetzt.

Und zig-mal in ne gleiche Ini gehn wegen einem einzigen Gegenstand...tolll
Und 100 mal ne Daily machen für einen "besonderen" Gegenstand...

Aber stimmt, dazu passt es, Dailies an Feiertagen zu machen, um auch das 85. Haustier zu bekommen, das man schon in 5 anderen Farben hat und sowieso nie rausholt.

Zum Kinderspiel passen solche Kinder-Feiertage ganz gut.


----------



## Magmion (25. Oktober 2009)

Unendlichkeit schrieb:


> Lasst sie doch ihr Comic-Spiel WoW zocken.
> 
> Da gibts jedes Mount in vielen verschiedenen Farben zu farmen.
> Langes Farmen vorausgesetzt.
> ...




Da is ein Fanboy wohl frustriert weil es nur 5 behinderte Bonbons gibt .
Für die anderen sachen musste bestimmt grinden , Quests sind rar in Grindion


----------



## Tikume (25. Oktober 2009)

Dass man da gerne mehr hätte ist verständlich, aber wer sich zurück erinnert: Wow hatte zum Start überhaupt keine saisonalen Events. Die kamen alle mit der Zeit dazu.


----------



## Unendlichkeit (25. Oktober 2009)

Magmion schrieb:


> Da is ein Fanboy wohl frustriert weil es nur 5 behinderte Bonbons gibt .
> Für die anderen sachen musste bestimmt grinden , Quests sind rar in Grindion



Also, was ist wohl grinden...5 Bonbons per Post geschenkt bekommen,
oder wie bei WoW 50 Dailies dafür machen zu müssen ??


----------



## Ascalonier (25. Oktober 2009)

Aion-WoW, WoW-Aion,sonst gibts nichts, ja ich weiß hier ist das Aion Forum. 
Aber was anders kennt ihr nicht nur das was in Buffed Forum gibt. Dabei gibts noch andere schöne Spiele die nicht von Buffed  so sehr gehypt werden.
Stellt doch da ein vergleich her.


----------



## Unendlichkeit (25. Oktober 2009)

Ascalonier schrieb:


> Aion-WoW, WoW-Aion,sonst gibts nichts, ja ich weiß hier ist das Aion Forum.
> Aber was anders kennt ihr nicht nur das was in Buffed Forum gibt. Dabei gibts noch andere schöne Spiele die nicht von Buffed  so sehr gehypt werden.
> Stellt doch da ein vergleich her.



Nenne doch mal paar schöne Spiele.
Ich spiel auch gern mal was anderes.

Gehyped werden Spiele mit vielen Spielern und Spiele, deren Vertreiber gut bezahlen.
So ist das leider nun mal.

-Meine Meinung-


----------



## Feuerwirbel (25. Oktober 2009)

Magmion schrieb:


> Da is ein Fanboy wohl frustriert weil es nur 5 behinderte Bonbons gibt .
> Für die anderen sachen musste bestimmt grinden , Quests sind rar in Grindion


Troll dich mal fort


----------



## Aragorn1994 (25. Oktober 2009)

Also zum ersten: Sachen Hinnehmen.
Ja...fangen wir mal so an:
Der Sorcerer wird so übelst Hochgepatcht das er alles mit 2 Schlägen wegmacht. Nehmen wir es mal hin
NCSoft schiebt einen schlechten Patch nach dem anderen raus. Nehmen wir es hin
NCSoft verspricht uns ein Fest und alles was wir bekommen sind 5 Bonbons. Nehmen wir es hin
Das sind zwar nur Fiktionen aber wenn wir anfangen alles hinzunehmen was uns Spieleentwickler an den Kopf knallen kann man bald kein Spiel mehr spielen. Wenn etwas nicht nach den wünschen der Community ist, lauthals mund aufmachen.

Dann zum Vergleich WOW:
Es ist nunmal so (Und ich will hier keine anderen Spiele angreifen) Das WOW nunmal momentan in Sachen Festen und anderen aspekten weit vorne rausragt. Es gibt sicher viele Schwachpunkte, aber auch viel gutes. Die meisten von uns haben schon WOW gespielt, und WOW ist momentan so "Der Marktführer" im MMO markt. Deshalb dürfte alles mit WOW verglichen werden.

Zum Fest:
Ich finde das auch etwas Hager. Ich meine besonders heute wo der Probemonat aus ist und NCSoft die ersten Monatsgebühren einfährt kriegen wir nur 5 Bonbons?
Weiterhin "Ja für das Fest ist Grinden angesagt" Das ist in meinen Augen einfach ein Nogo. Ganz einfach weil ich keine Lust habe wenn schonmal ein besonderes Event ist, dann noch Stundenlang dafür zu farmen, was man eh schon sooft in Aion tut.


----------



## Feuerwirbel (25. Oktober 2009)

Wer hat den gesagt dass man für das Fest grinden muss? das muss mir mal wer linken


----------



## Mikroflame (25. Oktober 2009)

Auffer HP steht,dass die Elyos die Zombies töten sollten und die Arschmos zur Feier monster töten.
Also könnte man sagen,dies wäre "Grinden".

Ps: Nichts gegen Monster ohne quest kloppen,das macht Spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (L2 fetzt^^)


----------



## Ascalonier (25. Oktober 2009)

Unendlichkeit schrieb:


> Nenne doch mal paar schöne Spiele.
> Ich spiel auch gern mal was anderes.
> 
> Gehyped werden Spiele mit vielen Spielern und Spiele, deren Vertreiber gut bezahlen.
> ...



Wenn ich anfange hier Spiele aufzuzählen kommen gleich die Vorurteile, nach jahrelange Dressur durch Werbung ist man zu einer eigenen Meinung nicht mehr fähig.
Ich find wow,aion,hdro, total langweilig.Wie bei vielen anderen auch, vorzeitig die Luft raus.


----------



## Unendlichkeit (25. Oktober 2009)

Ascalonier schrieb:


> Wenn ich anfange hier Spiele aufzuzählen kommen gleich die Vorurteile, nach jahrelange Dressur durch Werbung ist man zu einer eigenen Meinung nicht mehr fähig.
> Ich find wow,aion,hdro, total langweilig.Wie bei vielen anderen auch, vorzeitig die Luft raus.



Da hast du leider leider sowas von Recht.
Das krasseste an den gehirngewaschenen Schafen (Großteil der Bevölkerung) ist es, 
dass sie denken, sie würden selbst etwas entscheiden oder hätten eine eigene Meinung.
Dies ist aber nicht der Fall, sondern gekonnt gesteuert.

Im Prinzip sind solche Spiele auch sehr langweilig.
Man investiert mehr Zeit in diese Spiele, als man für das Bauen eines Hauses braucht und klopft
jahrelang auf irgendwelchen virtuellen Monstern rum und drückt immer die gleichen paar Tasten,
nur um virtuelle Gegenstände zu halten.
Wenn der Server gelöscht wird, was bei jedem Online-Spiel irgendwann passiert, ist selbst dieses virtuelle Nichts komplett weg.
Das hat sich dann gelohnt..


- Meine Meinung -



P.S. zähl doch einfach mal paar Spiele auf.
scheiss drauf, was mmorpg-Süchtige darauf schreiben.


----------



## demoscha (25. Oktober 2009)

http://aion.buffed.de/

auf der seite findet ihr noch mal nen forum, in dem anständig kommuniziert wird. lasst dieses forum doch den wowlern.

is besser so!  

mfg akim


----------



## Mikroflame (25. Oktober 2009)

Demoscha, gaaanz zufällig sind wir gerade im Aion teil xD


----------



## Stierka (25. Oktober 2009)

> Da is ein Fanboy wohl frustriert weil es nur 5 behinderte Bonbons gibt .


ALso so ich es Verstanden habe von ,,Gildis,Spieler,Commun ect...,, Baut sich das auf also erstmal Ball flachhalten.
Bei WoW (Gott weiß warum ihr es damit UMBEDINGT vergleichen müsst,war am Anfang auch nur mist.Trailer ohne Voice,Inis mussten reingepacht werden,PvP kahm Später und von den Belagerungswaffen kaum zu reden!Events gabs auch keine also abwarten vielleicht gehts in 1-2 Tagen richtig los.Es läuft auch seid 18:36 STd. erst also  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tante Edith:Also auf der Steel Rake kann man Bons. Kaufen die dich in einen Späher der Steel Rake verwandeln!


----------



## Harloww (25. Oktober 2009)

Kizna schrieb:


> Ich lachte laut und ungezwungen.


Ach Bernd...


----------



## teroa (25. Oktober 2009)

Tikume schrieb:


> Dass man da gerne mehr hätte ist verständlich, aber wer sich zurück erinnert: Wow hatte zum Start überhaupt keine saisonalen Events. Die kamen alle mit der Zeit dazu.



da haste wohl recht aber aion hat auch schon 1 jahr auf dem buckel...


----------



## Eryas (26. Oktober 2009)

Boah Leute, habt ihr schonmal auf den Kalender geguckt, wann Haloween eigentlich wirklich ist?
Richtig, am 31.10.
Daher denke ich doch mal, dass es das angekündigte Event dann geben wird. Fände ich auf jeden Fall besser, 
als eine Woche VOR und NACH dem eigentlichen Fest jeden Tag die gleichen Dailys machen zu können um sich nen neues Reittier zu 
"ergrinden", nur um irgendeinen Erfolg zu bekommen, auch wenn einem die Quests schon nach 2 Tagen zum Hals raus hängen.
Da fehlt dann nähmlich irgendwie dass, was ich von so einem Event erwarte: Spaß.
*auf Magmion guck*

Beschwert euch doch mal erst, wenn wir den 1.11. haben und es kein Event gab.

mfg
Eryas


----------



## Kehlas (26. Oktober 2009)

Manotis schrieb:


> Na ja 5 Bonbons find ich auch ein bisschen wenig aber ich war auch noch gar nicht drin heute also kann ich da auch nichts gescheites zu sagen sonst schau einfach mal auf der offiziellen website ob die noch mehr planen^^



Also mal ehrlich, wenn du nicht drinn warst und laut deiner Aussage nichts gescheites dazu sagen kannst.....warum postest du dann hier ? o.O.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kehlas (26. Oktober 2009)

Aragorn1994 schrieb:


> Also zum ersten: Sachen Hinnehmen.
> Ja...fangen wir mal so an:
> Der Sorcerer wird so übelst Hochgepatcht das er alles mit 2 Schlägen wegmacht. Nehmen wir es mal hin
> NCSoft schiebt einen schlechten Patch nach dem anderen raus. Nehmen wir es hin
> ...






Sorry, aber liest du dir auch durch was du schreibst....man, so einen Müll hab ich ja schon lange nicht mehr gelesen...


----------



## Kehlas (26. Oktober 2009)

teroa schrieb:


> da haste wohl recht aber aion hat auch schon 1 jahr auf dem buckel...



Das stimmt zwar, aber Aion wurde für europäische Bedürfnisse erheblich geändert, insofern kann man schon von einem neuen MMO für Europa sprechen, mit sicherlich noch verbesserungsbedürftigen Details. Lasst doch einfach mal etwas Zeit ins Land gehen Leute...


----------



## Kehlas (26. Oktober 2009)

Magmion schrieb:


> Da is ein Fanboy wohl frustriert weil es nur 5 behinderte Bonbons gibt .
> Für die anderen sachen musste bestimmt grinden , Quests sind rar in Grindion



Mag ein Fanboy sein...aber recht hat er !


----------



## Fox82 (26. Oktober 2009)

Sorry, der muss jetzt sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Feuerwirbel (26. Oktober 2009)

Fox82 schrieb:


> Sorry, der muss jetzt sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Das T-Shirt ist aber schon von Gestern ich hab schon 10 Bonbons 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikroflame (26. Oktober 2009)

Falsch,heute haben wir noch 5 Pluma Bonbons bekommen xD


----------



## Fox82 (26. Oktober 2009)

Ja, ja...das mit den T-Shirt Updates dauert immer so ein bissle...wer weiß, vielleicht gibts schon Morgen Bonbons, die uns in einen China-Farmer verwandeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!


----------



## Skyler93 (26. Oktober 2009)

Fox82 schrieb:


> Ja, ja...das mit den T-Shirt Updates dauert immer so ein bissle...wer weiß, vielleicht gibts schon Morgen Bonbons, die uns in einen China-Farmer verwandeln
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



HaHa ich hab meine schon vor 3 Jahren bekommen!


----------



## RomanGV1 (27. Oktober 2009)

oO leute.... damit mit den lächerlichen lutschsachen die euch in ne Mücke verwandeln..
IST DAS EVENT....
HAHAHAHA (sorry aber es ist so traurig und lächerlich.. ich musste gerade lachen^^)

Online welten sagt an :

Wo ist das Herbstfest?

NCsoft kündigte ein Herbstfest für Aion an und seit dem 25. Oktober erhält man täglich eine Nascherei, die den Charakter beim Verzehr in eine Kreatur verwandelt. Nach einer herbstlichen Dekoration oder Event-Quests sucht man jedoch vergeblich. 

Hierzu meldete sich der deutsche Community-Manager Martin "Amboss" Rabl im Aion-Forum zu Wort und gibt eine Stellungnahme ab: 


_Es wird mit den Umfragen mehr und mehr zum Hintergrund des "Halloween" in Aion eingeführt. Für Questreihen oder Ähnliches blieb leider so kurz nach dem Start keine Entwicklungszeit übrig aber es sollte zumindest ein wenig besondere Stimmung aufkommen und Einblick in die besondere Geschichte dieser Welt gegeben werden. immerhin ist es ja ein MMO-Rollenspiel und da tragen Details zur Spielwelt immer zur Atmosphäre bei._

Allet klar Meisster... sorry... aber da fühlen wir uns schon nen bissel verarscht...............


----------



## Sanji2k3 (27. Oktober 2009)

Tun wir das?Sprich bitte nur für dich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich für meinen Teil bin ganz froh das es nicht so ein lächerliches rumgemache ist wie in anderen MMOs mit Feuern löschen, Fackeln jonglieren etc. pp.


----------



## RomanGV1 (27. Oktober 2009)

Nur mist das sich sehr viele auf sowas gefreut haben.
Und wer GuildWars kennt weiss wie schön die aktionen sein können.
Du bist einer der wenigen denen sowas am arsch vorbei geht.


----------



## Sanji2k3 (27. Oktober 2009)

Ich finde einfach die Reaktion der Community völlig überzogen.

NCSoft arbeitet die ganze Zeit an den Problemen die das Gameplay angehen...und das auch wirklich effektiv.WIe Amboss bereits gesagt hat gabs dabei eben für solche Geschichten nicht so viel zeit was zu programmieren.

Was ja darauf schließen lässt das es in Zukunft mehr geben wird...also ruhig Blut.


----------



## Fenriswolf82 (27. Oktober 2009)

RomanGV1 schrieb:


> Nur mist das sich sehr viele auf sowas gefreut haben.
> Und wer GuildWars kennt weiss wie schön die aktionen sein können.
> Du bist einer der wenigen denen sowas am arsch vorbei geht.



dann bin ich auch einer. ich bin hier zum pvp machen und net für blöde eventquest.. die zeit die sich bei event´s sparen sollen sie in bot-beseitigung stecken


----------



## RomanGV1 (27. Oktober 2009)

Sanji2k3 schrieb:


> Ich finde einfach die Reaktion der Community völlig überzogen.
> 
> NCSoft arbeitet die ganze Zeit an den Problemen die das Gameplay angehen...und das auch wirklich effektiv.WIe Amboss bereits gesagt hat gabs dabei eben für solche Geschichten nicht so viel zeit was zu programmieren.
> 
> Was ja darauf schließen lässt das es in Zukunft mehr geben wird...also ruhig Blut.



Dann brauchte man kein Event ankündigen.
War doch klar das die Ex-Wow´ler denken da gibts ne schöne aktion.
Besonders die NcSoft >>GuildWars<< (wie ich auch) Gamer wissen was normal los ist,wenn In nem game von NcSoft nen >>>Event<< kommt.

Sie hätten einfach NICHTS sagen sollen.
Dann hätte die Com auch >nichts> erwartet...


----------



## Skyler93 (27. Oktober 2009)

RomanGV1 schrieb:


> Dann brauchte man kein Event ankündigen.
> War doch klar das die Ex-Wow´ler denken da gibts ne schöne aktion.
> Besonders die NcSoft >>GuildWars<< (wie ich auch) Gamer wissen was normal los ist,wenn In nem game von NcSoft nen >>>Event<< kommt.
> 
> ...



es kommt ein event ihr müsst nur stark daran glauben und zu Gott (aion) beten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lpax (27. Oktober 2009)

Sehe ich genauso...
Wenn ein event angekündigt wird sollte es auch zu sehen sein.
Die ingame post ist nix halbes und nix ganzes.


Aion ist ein Pvp game...ok von mir aus.
Allerdings ist viel liebe in die story und die videos gesteckt worden...dann erwarte ich das natürlich auch von einem event.

Lieber kein event als sowas halbes...


----------



## Kyragan (27. Oktober 2009)

Wer sich drüber aufregt, dass ein Event dass nur in der realen westlichen Welt mehr oder wenige gefeiert wird in einen ONLINE-Rollenspiel kaum in Erscheinung tritt der sollte sich mal überlegen warum Fantasy Fantasy heißt.
Man kann sich an so einigem stören, aber wer sich an solchen Lapalien stört die nichtmal Inhalt des Spiels sind und nur eingebaut werden um die Heulsusen des Brachenkrösus zufrieden zu stellen, der hat echt n Rad ab.


----------



## Skyler93 (27. Oktober 2009)

einfach fest dran glauben leute, Aion lässt uns nicht im Stich!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iR_Habren (27. Oktober 2009)

Ich muss mal was anmerken,

Ich erwarte im ersten Jahr nach Release (EU) nichts, außer das die Server laufen, ich einloggen und spielen kann. Was will man mehr?! Jedes weitere was kommt wird dankbar angenommen aber erwarten tue ich das nicht.

Ich gehe davon aus das es den meisten lieber ist ein Spiel zu spielen welches stabile Server und Programmierer hat die an Sachen arbeiten die wichtig sind (im ersten jahr) . Diejenigen denen das nicht reicht kann ich nur raten Ihren Account ruhen zu lassen. 

So Long Habren


----------



## Rethelion (27. Oktober 2009)

Ich zitiere mal Amboss aus dem Offiziellem Forum:



> Es wird mit den Umfragen mehr und mehr zum HIntergrund des "Halloween" in Aion eingeführt. Für Questreihen oder Ähnliches blieb leider so kurz nach dem Start keine Entwicklungszeit übrig aber es sollte zumindest ein wenig besondere Stimmung aufkommen und Einblick in die besondere Geschichte dieser Welt gegeben werden. immerhin ist es ja ein MMO-Rollenspiel und da tragen Details zur Spielwelt immer zur Atmosphäre bei.
> 
> 
> Wir planen auch noch mit größeren Events, müssen dafür aber den Entwicklern etwas Puffer bieten bzw. sie haben ja auch schon ihre besonderen Ideen. Wir sind noch am Anfang einer großen Reise.


----------



## Feuerwirbel (27. Oktober 2009)

Lpax schrieb:


> Aion ist ein Pvp game...ok von mir aus.
> Allerdings ist viel liebe in die story und die videos gesteckt worden...dann erwarte ich das natürlich auch von einem event.
> 
> Lieber kein event als sowas halbes...


Wenn du dich so über die schöne Story freust, dann sind die "Umfragen" doch gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich für meinen Teil finde es interessant, wobei ich dennoch gedacht habe, dass es noch etwas anderes gibt


----------



## Teuti76 (27. Oktober 2009)

Genau DAS ist es was mich so reizt dieses Spiel zu spielen. Ich habe größtes Vertrauen in die Jungs und Mädels von NC Soft. Gerade dieses Spiel "aufwachsen" sehen empfinde ich als sehr reizvoll. Und ich bin mir fast sicher, dass wir schon in gar nicht allzu langer Zeit ein richtig schönes Event serviert bekommen. Also gebt den Jungs doch einfach mal etwas Zeit :-)


----------



## Unendlichkeit (27. Oktober 2009)

Kyragan schrieb:


> Wer sich drüber aufregt, dass ein Event dass nur in der realen westlichen Welt mehr oder wenige gefeiert wird in einen ONLINE-Rollenspiel kaum in Erscheinung tritt der sollte sich mal überlegen warum Fantasy Fantasy heißt.
> Man kann sich an so einigem stören, aber wer sich an solchen Lapalien stört die nichtmal Inhalt des Spiels sind und nur eingebaut werden um die Heulsusen des Brachenkrösus zufrieden zu stellen, der hat echt n Rad ab.



Sehr gut.  
Ganz meiner Meinung.

Weiß nicht, was christliche Feiertage in einer Fantasy Welt zu suchen hätten.
Das wär Thema verfehlt vom Hersteller.


----------



## Stierka (27. Oktober 2009)

Für mich ist das Herbstfest Klasse immer ein Paar Bonbons und ne Kleine Geschichte wer weiss vielleicht kommt ja ne neue Ini.Also ich finde es Bisher klasse  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 in WOW gabs das nicht ^^.Und wenn dann gibt es nächstes Jahr noch was wenn die das Ganze Pulver verschiessen wirds ein 2tes WoW und das wollen wir nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RealHaspa (27. Oktober 2009)

Wo wird denn diese Woche ein Christlicher Feiertag in Aion gefeiert ?

Ick finds so auch schön.... auch wenn ich gerne an "Der Jagd" teilgenommen hätte, aber so freu ich mich auf nächstes Jahr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## balfor (27. Oktober 2009)

RomanGV1 schrieb:


> oO leute.... damit mit den lächerlichen lutschsachen die euch in ne Mücke verwandeln..
> IST DAS EVENT....
> HAHAHAHA (sorry aber es ist so traurig und lächerlich.. ich musste gerade lachen^^)
> 
> Allet klar Meisster... sorry... aber da fühlen wir uns schon nen bissel verarscht...............





RomanGV1 schrieb:


> Nur mist das sich sehr viele auf sowas gefreut haben.
> Und wer GuildWars kennt weiss wie schön die aktionen sein können.
> Du bist einer der wenigen denen sowas am arsch vorbei geht.



Mann, Mann, Mann wenn ich mir so Deine Posts ansehe frag ich mich ernsthaft ob Du auch anfängst bitterliche Tränen zu weinen wenn Du morgens vor Kühlschrank stehst und feststellst das keine Milch mehr da ist.
Ausserdem muss ich mich dem Vorposter anschließen der gesagt hat: Sprich für Dich und nicht für mich!

Wichtig ist das die Server vernünftig laufen und man ordentlich zocken kann und darauf sollten die Programmierer ihr Augenmerk legen (was sie ja auch lt. Amboss Post tun). Ganz im Gegnteil, ich wäre stinksauer wenn sie sich im Moment um so ein Event kümmern würden, statt an der Abyss-Performance oder gegen die  Bots zu arbeiten.

In dem Sinne, RomanGV1, viel Spass mit Aion noch und nicht zu viele "Tränenerlebnisse".

MFG,
Balfor


----------



## Enrico300 (27. Oktober 2009)

RomanGV1 schrieb:


> oO leute.... damit mit den lächerlichen lutschsachen die euch in ne Mücke verwandeln..
> IST DAS EVENT....
> HAHAHAHA (sorry aber es ist so traurig und lächerlich.. ich musste gerade lachen^^)
> 
> ...


Absolut deiner Meinung!!!


----------



## Kafka (27. Oktober 2009)

Also wenn ich mir die Masse an Posts ansehe die wohl ohne weiteres nachdenken gemacht wurden hätte ich gleich im wow forum bleiben können wenn ich solch sinnige Sachen hätte lesen wollen! 

Mimimi ich bekomme nur par Bonbons zum Event, was bilden sich die Programierer überhaupt ein? Die befassen sich mit mit Performance, Bugs usw anstat ein richtiges Event zu machen!!!

Leute kommt mal wieder runter, die haben halt wichtigeres zu tun als überall Kürbisdeko hin zu klatschen und komische Quests rein zu stellen. Wenns euch nicht passt und ihr unbedingt ein Event wollt loggt euch einfach bei WoW vonwegen Schlotternächte. Ich gehe einfach mal davon aus das 99% von euch nen wow ACC haben.


----------



## Fuero (27. Oktober 2009)

Naja....ich finde ein bisschen Atmosphäre hätten die schon schaffen können, hab mich echt gefreut als ich das gelesen hab....
ABER vlt kommt ja noch was.....ich bin gespannt....
Andrerseits gibt es das spiel ja auch erst seit kurzem, also wärs nicht gaaaaanz so schlimm, wenns das war.....dann freut man sich aufs nächste jahr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zafric (27. Oktober 2009)

Kafka schrieb:


> Also wenn ich mir die Masse an Posts ansehe die wohl ohne weiteres nachdenken gemacht wurden hätte ich gleich im wow forum bleiben können wenn ich solch sinnige Sachen hätte lesen wollen!




Nein, echt? ^^

Event hin, Event her, ich will lieber, dass sie den CryBlablubb.Dll Error fixen und die Performance für große Abyssschlachten verbessern.


----------



## Bordin (27. Oktober 2009)

RomanGV1 schrieb:


> oO leute.... damit mit den lächerlichen lutschsachen die euch in ne Mücke verwandeln..
> IST DAS EVENT....
> HAHAHAHA (sorry aber es ist so traurig und lächerlich.. ich musste gerade lachen^^)
> 
> ...




in wow gabs anfangs überhaupt nix was mit events zu tun hatte.. verwöhnte wow geschädigte echt

und noch was... in wow gabs nen 3/4 jahr warteschlangen auf den realms die noch schlimmer waren als in aion und das aion diese nach 3 wochen ausgelöscht hat zeigt wieder welcher hersteller an seine kunden denkt!


----------



## battschack (27. Oktober 2009)

kA was ihr habt event geht mir ehrlich gesagt am arsch vorbei. Die sollen lieber am Abyss leistung schrauben will endlich mit anständiger fps asmos klatschen. Mach auch mit 5-15fps spass aber mit mehr umsomehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Unendlichkeit (27. Oktober 2009)

battschack schrieb:


> kA was ihr habt event geht mir ehrlich gesagt am arsch vorbei. Die sollen lieber am Abyss leistung schrauben will endlich mit anständiger fps asmos klatschen. Mach auch mit 5-15fps spass aber mit mehr umsomehr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nen Kürbis vor die Tür stellen...das macht total Sinn  :-)
Und ist auch sowas von wichtig...

Und die Kinder zum Zuckerpampe-betteln auf die Nachbarn hetzen...ja, auch das macht Sinn...und freut auch die Nachbarn...

Schön, dass es solche sinnvollen Sachen gibt und so viele Leute mitmachen...das wirft ein Bild aufs Niveau...


Augen aufmachen und mal umschauen auf der Welt, das wär was.
Aber da ist es halt nicht bunt und süss und kuschelig...also lieber nen Kürbis vor die Tür stellen...braaavo.













       -  Meine Meinung -


----------



## Terrorsatan (27. Oktober 2009)

grinden  ;D


----------



## Feuerwirbel (27. Oktober 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> grinden  ;D


Sinn ;D   ?


----------



## Terrorsatan (27. Oktober 2009)

Die frage lautete "Herbstfest wo bist du?

Einfache frage, einfache Antwort...


----------



## Lpax (28. Oktober 2009)

Was meine ansicht des halbherzigen festes ist habe ich schon bekannt gegeben.

Wir sollen uns freuen das ncsoft an server sowie bot/spam probs arbeitet?
Gehts noch? 
Server auslastung konnte man nicht vorhersehen?
Abyss belastungen durch viele spieler auch nicht berechenbar?
Bots sind eine neue erfindung und erst hier und jetzt in Aion aufgetaucht?
Und lasst mich raten....Spam von Gold/Kinah sellern ist auch was ganz neues?

Sry aber das sind punkte die vor dem start bedacht werden sollten.
Demnächst werden alle jeden monat ihr abo zahlen dürfen....und ja da darf man erwarten das
Server stabil laufen und gegen die Spam und gold seller was getan wird.
Da brauch ich nicht danke sagen....das ist ncsoft`s job.

Und jo ich hab nix gegen feste in aion...hier ist ne story und somit auch was zu feiern irgendwo^^
Nur sollte das Fest auch irgendwo ordentlich sein und nicht ein unbrauchbares fresszeug.

p.s nein zu saufen hab ich noch nix gefunden ....soll aber irgendein fusel in alsig zu finden sein^^


----------



## Bordin (28. Oktober 2009)

Lpax schrieb:


> Was meine ansicht des halbherzigen festes ist habe ich schon bekannt gegeben.
> 
> Wir sollen uns freuen das ncsoft an server sowie bot/spam probs arbeitet?
> Gehts noch?
> ...





du hast vollkommen recht die müsen bedacht werden.
jedes andere mmorpg hatte das gleiche problem selbst die größten der großen wie wow^^
ich habe mal jahre lang für wow ein abo bezahlt und anfangs auch selbst verständliche dinge hingenommen also sabbel net.
und das bei blizzard was gegen goldseller etc. was getahn wird haben die nach 5 jahren noch nicht hinbekommen und spammer sowieso net erst seid neustem


----------



## Plattenbau (28. Oktober 2009)

Es ist vollkommen Latte, wie man zu solchen Events steht und ob sie einem gefallen oder nicht.

Fakt ist, das wenn ein Autohersteller für sein neues Modell eine Vollklimatisierung ankündigt und dann einen Papierfächer ins Handschuhfach legt,
mit dem Hinweis, die Techniker hätten für die Implementierung keine Zeit gehabt weil sie bis zu letzt damit beschäftigt waren, 
das der Motor überhaupt startet, dann...

ja dann...

das kann sich glaube ich jeder selber ausmalen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Anders ist es offenbar in der Welt der Spieleindustrie.  

Hier ist auf die Fanboys verlass, die sowas auch noch allen ernstes mit irgendwelchen Argumenten verteidigen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Das Rückgrat der Entwicklerpolitik, Konsumenten zu verarschen. Stellt sich die Frage, ob einige sogar bezahlt sind,
um für so etwas auch noch Stimmung zu machen. Wär billiger als direkt zu liefern, was angekündigt wurde... kurzfristige denke,
aber das reicht manchmal schon...

Die Gabe sich kritisch mit Dingen auseinanderzusetzen, die man eigentlich mag aber momentan Mist sind ist nicht
jedem gegeben. Bei manchen Fussballmannschaften hat sich solch eine Kultur trotzdem entwickelt, also es kann funktionieren, aber ich schweife ab...


Fakt ist, keiner hat NC-Soft gezwungen ein Halloween-Event anzukündigen, wenn sie es machen, sollten sie auch eins liefern.
 Sonst läuft es auf Etikettenschwindel hinausl und zielt auf Aboverlängerungen ab. Punkt.

Jeder der sich überlegt das Game zu kaufen, sollte sich über solche Praktiken im klaren sein. Damit er weiss, worauf er sich einlässt.

PS: In der Fanboy-Szene soll es ja sexy sein, sich halbfertige Produkte andrehen zu lassen mit dem Hinweis,
die Entwickler müssen die nächsten Jahre ja auch noch was zu tun haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

So lange diese Mentalität auch noch wirkungsvoll propagiert wird haben die Entwickler keinen Grund, Klimaanlagen auszuliefern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

PS2: ich bin ganz ohne Vergleiche mit anderen Games ausgekommen, weil Mist nicht verglichen werden muss, um zu sehen, ob es welcher ist. 


Gruss vom Plattenbau


----------



## Dini (28. Oktober 2009)

Hab mal fix aufgeräumt. Achtet bitte auf euren Tonfall.
(>-.-)> -----pew pew! Me haz Laz0rgun! (beware of the wild Dini)


----------



## Fox82 (28. Oktober 2009)

Hallo DINI 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!


----------



## Hekka (28. Oktober 2009)

@DINI du hast schon Recht das man auf den Tonfall achtet sollte aber manche fordern es heraus,die Frage stellt sich doch was ist mir lieber ein Herbstfest mit allem drum und dran oder nach 3 - 4 Wochen stabile Server und keine Warteschleifen mehr! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nächstes mal sag ich es durch die Blume! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pente (28. Oktober 2009)

Hekka schrieb:


> @DINI du hast schon Recht das man auf den Tonfall achtet sollte *aber ...*


*Es gibt kein aber!* Wenn sich jemand daneben benimmt nutzt die Melden-Funktion um das Moderatoren-Team zu informieren. Wenn ihr dann selbst ausfällig und beleidigend werdet müsst ihr ebenso mit entsprechenden Konsequenzen rechnen.


----------



## Tonkra (28. Oktober 2009)

RomanGV1 schrieb:


> Dann brauchte man kein Event ankündigen.
> War doch klar das die Ex-Wow´ler denken da gibts ne schöne aktion.
> Besonders die NcSoft >>GuildWars<< (wie ich auch) Gamer wissen was normal los ist,wenn In nem game von NcSoft nen >>>Event<< kommt.
> 
> ...





Naja... in Lineage ][ gab es immer richtige quest und farm events.. und das sehr regelmäßig

denke schon, dass da in zukünftigen events was kommen kann.
vielleicht zu weihnachten, wo es dann vielleicht weihnachtsmännermützen+mäntel gibt wie in korea 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## YoungLegend (28. Oktober 2009)

Amboss hat ja schon gesagt, hatten zu wenig zeit für was großes zumachen. aber es wird bestimmt später was kommen. 

Fands auch bissl schwach, wenn man so werbung für das Herbstfest macht un groß tönt von wegen Jagd auf asmo seite un untote auf elyos un nix kommt. 
Aber ich glaub schon das es später mehr gibt, da haben sie ja mehr zeit. Aion is erst 2mon alt, wartet ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bitte net immer mit WOW vergleichen, am anfang gabs auch nix bei WOW, un es is jetzt alt, sprich gebt Aion auch die zeit un dann gibs auch genug events 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
WOW brauchte auch seine zeit um erwachsen zu werden. In 3-4 Jahren könnt ihr dann langsam mal anfangen zu vergleichen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ink0gnito (28. Oktober 2009)

Bordin schrieb:


> in wow gabs anfangs überhaupt nix was mit events zu tun hatte.. verwöhnte wow geschädigte echt
> 
> und noch was... in wow gabs nen 3/4 jahr warteschlangen auf den realms die noch schlimmer waren als in aion und das aion diese nach 3 wochen ausgelöscht hat zeigt wieder welcher hersteller an seine kunden denkt!




Denkt?Oder haben sich schlichtweg zu viele leute von Aion verabschiedet?Ja das löst auch warteschlangen.


----------



## Skyler93 (28. Oktober 2009)

ink0gnito schrieb:


> Denkt?Oder haben sich schlichtweg zu viele leute von Aion verabschiedet?Ja das löst auch warteschlangen.



nein es wurden eindeutig mehr (zumindest im Abyss)


----------



## ink0gnito (28. Oktober 2009)

Skyler93 schrieb:


> nein es wurden eindeutig mehr (zumindest im Abyss)





Glaube ich dir gerne, die etwas langsam levelnden erreichten halt lv 25+
Ändert aber nicht daran, das die Warteschlangen zum teil behoben wurden, weil ka wieviele aufhörten.
Naivität, wenn man denkt Ncsoft sei Gott, und behebte alles <:


----------



## Skyler93 (28. Oktober 2009)

ink0gnito schrieb:


> Glaube ich dir gerne, die etwas langsam levelnden erreichten halt lv 25+
> Ändert aber nicht daran, das die Warteschlangen zum teil behoben wurden, weil ka wieviele aufhörten.
> Naivität, wenn man denkt Ncsoft sei Gott, und behebte alles <:



aber war klar das paa aufhören, immerhin nicht wow 2
und naiv bin ich nicht, und NCSoft ist nicht Gott, ich bin Gott also PSSSt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SARodiRIEL (28. Oktober 2009)

Das hier immer mal wieder irgendein Spielverderber meinen muss:"Es haben soooo viele aufgehört, bla bla" Also ich merk nichts davon, im Gegenteil, ich hab sogar eher das Gefühl es sind mehr Leute da als zum Spielstart. Bei unserem örtlichen Saturn sind die Aion-Lieferungen schon kurz nach Eintreffen wieder ausverkauft, und sie müssen ständig nachbestellen. Ich weiß das es extrem am WoWler-Ego kratzt das sich ein anderes Spiel auch gut macht, aber wieso regt ihr euch so auf? Darf man wirklich nur _ein_ Spiel spielen, und alles andere wird dann schlechtgeredet? Ich find das schwach, ehrlich...

zum topic: Für mein Geschmack hätte das "Fest" ruhig etwas opulenter ausfallen dürfen...


----------



## ink0gnito (28. Oktober 2009)

Ich reg mich nicht auf.
Ich will auch Aion nicht schlecht reden.
Und was heisst den hier Ego kratzen?Ich sag nur, wodurch u.a die Warteschlangen weg sind.


----------



## Roy1971 (28. Oktober 2009)

ink0gnito schrieb:


> Ich reg mich nicht auf.
> Ich will auch Aion nicht schlecht reden.
> Und was heisst den hier Ego kratzen?Ich sag nur, wodurch u.a die Warteschlangen weg sind.



Naja, und NC-Soft hat nur rumgesessen und Däumchen gedreht??? Mal ehrlich.... NC-Soft hat sehrwohl etwas gegen die Warteschlangen unternommen (Serverkapazitäten erhöht, neue Server aufgesetzt ect.). Sicherlich hat der eine oder andere auch aufgehört. Aber die Masse ist es nunmal niicht. 

Und das es jetzt nen bissel ruhiger wird, ist ja wohl auch klar. Anfangs wars was neues und man wollte jeden Tag spielen... jetzt hat man, so ca. 4 Wochen nach Start, auch mal nen paar Tage was anderes zu tun. Trotzdem wird dann und wann weiter gespielt. 

Also nicht alles so übertreiben. Es gibt nicht nur schwarz und weiss.


----------



## ink0gnito (28. Oktober 2009)

Meine fresse, wo kommt ihr Brain Afk'ler eig. her?
Wofür steht mein "u.a" wohl?unten anal?Ich denk eher an UNTER ANDEREM.
WAs so viel heisst, das es nicht nur daran liegt, und Ncsoft natürlich auch was gemacht hat.

Und satzzeichen sind keine rudeltiere....arme ?????? würste.


----------



## Hekka (28. Oktober 2009)

Pente schrieb:


> *Es gibt kein aber!* Wenn sich jemand daneben benimmt nutzt die Melden-Funktion um das Moderatoren-Team zu informieren. Wenn ihr dann selbst ausfällig und beleidigend werdet müsst ihr ebenso mit entsprechenden Konsequenzen rechnen.



Hab ich auch kein Problem damit und meinerseits kommt selten bis gar nichts in dieser Richtung!


----------



## Feuerwirbel (28. Oktober 2009)

Ich mag mich irren, aber ich habe heute 3 jubelnde, sich freuende Kinder gesehen, die durch Basfelt getantz sind. Sind die mir nur nie aufgefallen? naja aufjedenfall wieder 5 bonbons + nette geschichte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## robsenq (28. Oktober 2009)

ink0gnito schrieb:


> Meine fresse, wo kommt ihr Brain Afk'ler eig. her?
> Wofür steht mein "u.a" wohl?unten anal?Ich denk eher an UNTER ANDEREM.
> WAs so viel heisst, das es nicht nur daran liegt, und Ncsoft natürlich auch was gemacht hat.
> 
> Und satzzeichen sind keine rudeltiere....arme ?????? würste.



troll dich ins wow forum.

Ich finds auch bisschen schade dass es nun doch kein Event mit quests und Deko gibt.
Hätte man auch nich so Ankündigen sollen. ^^

Auf der anderen Seite versteh ich NC. Einen Monat nach release liegt die Priorität klar wo anderst, als bei nem Event.


----------



## corak (29. Oktober 2009)

ink0gnito schrieb:


> Meine Fresse, wo kommt ihr Brain Afk'ler eigentlich her?
> Wofür steht mein "u.a." wohl?_Unten anal?_Ich denke eher für UNTER ANDEREM.
> Was soviel heisst wie: es liegt nicht nur daran und NCsoft hat natürlich auch was gemacht hat.
> 
> Und Satzzeichen sind keine Rudeltiere....arme ?????? Würste.



Richtig, Satzzeichen sind keine Rudeltiere. Aber wer selber so furchtbare sprachliche Defizite hat, macht sich mit solchen Aussagen nur zum Kasper. Selfowned und zwar sehr hart Kleiner..


----------



## Rorgak (30. Oktober 2009)

Es ist doch ganz einfach, man kündigt eine Aktion an, dann macht man diese auch. Oder kündigt keine Aktion an und macht auch keine.

Meine WoW Zeit ist schon lange her und war auch nicht allzu lange, aber die Texte besonders in diesem Thread kommen mir doch nur allzu ähnlich zu denen in dem 3 Buchstaben Forum vor.


----------



## Karvon (30. Oktober 2009)

d4im schrieb:


> ohh leute echt
> 1. vergleicht nicht andauernd aion mit wow, das geht nicht
> und
> 2. hört auf rum zu heulen, du bist sowas von wow gewöhnt dann mach dort weiter und heul hier nicht rum, entweder wartest es ab ob noch was oder lässt es, mein gott wegen solchen leuten wird das game am ende wie wow, ein free-loot-game
> ...



geb dir 100% recht, wenn ihr zu halloween den kopflosen reiter töten wollt geht wow zocken! dieses unnötige WoW-Aion-War-Hdro-Aoc thema ist scheisse....Aion macht alles anders als WoW, dem einen gefällts und dem andren ned, hab selber 4 jahre wow gespielt und alle anderen neuen mmorpgs....aion ist für mich (bis jetzt) ein sehr sehr gutes MMORPG...was aber nicht heißt, dass es WoW verdrängen wird sondern dass Aion auch eine sehr große Community haben wird und neben WoW besteht....

hört endlich mal auf mit dem Flames und mimimi Threads, wer nichts sinnvolles zu sagen hat, sollte das posten lassen....


----------



## Rygel (30. Oktober 2009)

YoungLegend schrieb:


> Amboss hat ja schon gesagt, hatten zu wenig zeit für was großes zumachen. aber es wird bestimmt später was kommen.


echt? wo denn? ich habe bisher angenommen die täglichen bonbons und die geschichte würden irgendwann doch noch zu so einer art event führen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. getippt hätte ich natürlich auf morgen: halloween. ist denn schon definitiv gesagt worden, dass nichts in der richtung mehr passieren wird?



Karvon schrieb:


> dieses unnötige WoW-Aion-War-Hdro-Aoc thema ist scheisse....Aion macht alles anders als WoW, dem einen gefällts und dem andren ned, hab selber 4 jahre wow gespielt und alle anderen neuen mmorpgs....aion ist für mich (bis jetzt) ein sehr sehr gutes MMORPG...was aber nicht heißt, dass es WoW verdrängen wird sondern dass Aion auch eine sehr große Community haben wird und neben WoW besteht....


dem vergleich mit anderen MMORPGs wird sich aion *immer* stellen müssen, insbesondere natürlich WoW. so wie sich alle bestehenden und zukünfitgen sci-fi-filme an star wars messen müssen und alle fantasy-filme mit jacksons "herr der ringe" -trilogie verglichen werden. daran wird sich vermutlich nicht so schnell was ändern. der anspruch an aion ist eben sehr hoch (was die programmierer hoffentlich ausreichend motiviert.)


----------



## Rethelion (30. Oktober 2009)

Rygel schrieb:


> echt? wo denn? ich habe bisher angenommen die täglichen bonbons und die geschichte würden irgendwann doch noch zu so einer art event führen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hat er im offziellen Forum geschrieben, das Zitat wurde auch schon einige Seiten zuvor gespostet.


----------



## Bordin (30. Oktober 2009)

vielleicht kommt morgen ja was morgne is ja erst halloween


----------

